# Are people NOT wanting to sell cars!?!?



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanting to see if other people are getting this as well:

I am trying to get a car....so far I have been to 5 dealers...

3 of them were shut when we had agreed to meet.

1 would not let me out in a "powerful" car without a £500 deposit - even with the jag sitting there and the other car in question being about half the power......

and the last one was trying to pass off a wrecked car as great condition...but he didn't know anything about the actual car (type etc)... like why would only 1 rear tyre be bald, but the other nearly brand new :wall::wall:

I have also tried to get a car off a private seller...who refuses to reply to me... we exchanged a few emails, now that I am meant to pick the car up tomorrow (from middle England), he has vanished! :lol:

Just wondering if it's me, and my natural charm, or others are getting this as well?!?!?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Its just you :lol:


'Middle England'. They won't let you in there Cueball


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

not just you mate. We where looking at a new Kia for the wife (yeah thats right, I said it) and the sales people were just sitting round chatting. I eventually went over and asked and was told they were all on a break! I just said "hyundai it is then!" and walked out with 4 salesman chasing after me. I told them they'd blown it and walked out.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I posted on a review site at the end of October something like 'do they actually want my business?' as i'd been in, got a p/x price for our's and was waiting for the car to be delivered from another site.
12 days for a car to get from Bury to Doncaster and all that time, nobody rang me or would speak to me when i rang either site to see where the car was.
You would think with times so tough, they would be very interested in customers but we found that they couldnt be bothered. Very laid back about it as if they had customers flocking in.

PS, i still don't think that they will let you into Middle England though


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

All comes down to the dealer. We have just bought an Mitsibishi ASX so did the rounds.

Ford - We went to look at the Kuga. We mentioned we thought it was quite expensive for all the features we were looking for but know its a good car. As soon as we mentioned we were looking to spend a few K less the guy could not be arsed. When I asked how long it was between the tailgate and the back of the front seats the guy said "I don't hold that sort of useless information in my head" ER HELLO I have snowboards we are looking to take in the car so its far from useless. He did not even offer to measure it.

Mitsubushi - Salesman was great - did everything he could, measured stuff he did not know, answered all the questions, when it came to test driving made sure both he petrol and deisel were there for us. As it happened we spent a bit more as we went diesel and so were not far from the Kuga.

Hyundai - Salesman was good to start with. Arranged a 24h test drive and we left our car for a valuation. When we dropped it off and wanted to go over numbers he said they had not done it as they wanted to know if we were serious. He also really tried to sell us the car that was not the colour we wanted, not the spec we wanted which did annoy us slightly after we clarified we don't want anything else. We then asked for costs to be sent via email so we could compare them at the weekend which he said he would. No email ever came. After the weekend he rang asking when we could go in to talk numbers depending on what we wanted (even though we had clearly told him the exact model we were looking for). Wife took great delight in telling him we had ordered the Mitsubishi


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

I had this experience once at Lexus. After waiting 15 minutes I actually had to walk upstairs and into the mezzanine office to find someone. They were all sitting up while lots of bemused customers stood around downstairs wondering if the place was actually closed and they`d just forgot to lock the door.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would just think that if your business was to sell cars, and with the economy being as bad as it is.... if you get a idiot like me trying to buy a massive 4/5/6 litre V8/V12 car from you...well...you would be trying your best to get it shifted...

I'm not asking for much really...be there when we agree, let me check the car over, have a drive, and negotiate a price that we are both happy with...... isn't that how you buy cars?!?!?!? 

I asked one of them how much it's costing them, just sitting there doing nothing...he had no idea....

I just can't believe that there are loads of people in the market place for these cars at the moment... but the attitude of the sellers is showing me different............

Oh well....

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Frustrating - whats worse they then plead poverty and the Govt rolled out the scrappage scheme and subsadise cars (which mostly helps garages with poor customer service) WITH OUR MONEY to help them :wall:.

Get your act together and sell to people who want your cars.....it's the easiest sale in the world!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Just wanting to see if other people are getting this as well:
> 
> I am trying to get a car....so far I have been to 5 dealers...
> 
> ...


I hope you was wearing one of your Tailored Suits!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

some insane stories there i myself bend over backwards to deal with customers sometimes to far, might be as we dont see much traffic and its a blessing to talk to someone anyway..............save me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> Get your act together and sell to people who want your cars.....it's the easiest sale in the world!


Esp to a petrolhead like me... 

:thumb:



PaulN said:


> I hope you was wearing one of your Tailored Suits!


Of course.... Sir wouldn't wear anything else.... 

:thumb:



justina3 said:


> some insane stories there i myself bend over backwards to deal with customers sometimes to far, might be as we dont see much traffic and its a blessing to talk to someone anyway..............save me


eh, you don't have any big Beemers, Audis or Merc do you!?!?!?!  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

justina3 said:


> some insane stories there i myself bend over backwards to deal with customers sometimes to far, might be as we dont see much traffic and its a blessing to talk to someone anyway..............save me


Pity that you are so far away. You could have sorted us all out :wave:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Try going into the audi dealer in inverness. Their customer service is stellar.
Was in there being ignored ('IN A SEC!' was the response I think) and a woman came in. Head salesman goes to her and asks her what she wants. Not 'how can I help you'
She says she wants an a5 and saw they had a couple 2nd hand ones on their website. (circa £25k I think) At the mention of 2nd hand he loses interest and just says, yeah. She says she liked the silver one outside and the reply was 'thats a customers car' and stares at her.
She asks where the ones for sale are then and he waves his hand vaguely and says 'over there somewhere' and walks off. She thinks for a second and says to me, I guess I'm not getting an audi then. I told her about the bmw dealer just down the road. She thanks me and leaves, as do I.
So, he succesfully pissed off 2 people and lost sales. How that dealer is still in business with an attitude like that I don't know.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

I have to say the Smart section of our local Mercedes dealership are fantastic. Ordered a parcel shelf for our ForFour over the phone, and the chap was most thorough - checking part numbers and prices for the model, ordered it, as it was out of stock, and gave me a phone call when it had arrived for collection, three days later.

At the dealership, the staff were so friendly, and helpful as well as informative. I took a chance to have a look at what was available in their showroom, and even though I wasn't buying a vehicle, they knew their stuff. (Maybe it helped in that I had my automotive website fleece on at the time.)


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Cuey, reckon you're doing something wrong mate! I've been to BMW this week, they've phoned or emailed everyday so far. The price to change has dropped from over £23k to less than £17k and I'm prolly going to do a deal on the phone today. Find someone that wants to do a deal. I've been straight from the start. Told them it's not personal (isn't that what dealers always say when trying to rip you off?!) but if you can't do X car for mine plus £xx then i'll go buy a RR Sport or Jaguar instead. That got them shifting!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've walked out of a merc dealer twice, however from selling my Polo I can understand there are a lot of time wasters out there, but you can usually identify these when you speak to them. 

But yes if you had a big V8 on the forecourt you would do everything possible to try and shift it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

petemattw said:


> I've been straight from the start. Told them it's not personal (isn't that what dealers always say when trying to rip you off?!) but if you can't do X car for mine plus £xx then i'll go buy a RR Sport or Jaguar instead. That got them shifting!


I am blunter than a blunt thing on the bluntiest day of the week...trust me! :lol:

But I can't do it, if the guys don't open up! 

Good luck with the new car...

:thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> I've walked out of a merc dealer twice, however from selling my Polo I can understand there are a lot of time wasters out there, but you can usually identify these when you speak to them.
> 
> But yes if you had a big V8 on the forecourt you would do everything possible to try and shift it


Maybe there are more people coming around to the idea of big old barges, rather than small euro boxes?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Used cars*

I went to look at a golf gttdi ( mk4 ) last year. It looked o.k from a distance. Upon closer inspection, one wing mirror was missing its casing, only had one key, well above average mileage for the year ( 02 ) and suspect looking history. To be honest nothing that can't be remedied, or reflected in my offer. O.K here we go, to start with the car was right at the back of the lot. When the '' salesman '' finally put down his copy of useless inbred monthly, he approached. I said i could be intrested, but there are a couple of things that need sorting. Like what? he said, well, the wing mirror, i will want sorting, your colleauge has said it only has the one key, i would like another. Also, it's up in the miles a bit, would you take an offer that reflects these aformentioned things? No, i don't think so, these are rare cars and we have already reduced it once. it's a fair price. Whilst taking that in, i asked for a test drive, knowing that this complete tool had just lost a sale. he replied, it's at the back of the lot you know, i'll only move it if you're serious, don't mess me about! Why do dealers think every car they have, is the greatest car in the world, and if you don't buy it, you won't find one in this life or the next? I really had to bite my tongue, so i didn't tear him, and his waffle sized hole argument to pieces. Instead, i said i'll think about it. Later that day, i bought the celica. That salesman was a bit of a *** as well, but not half as bad. I had worked really hard, so i could buy the car with cash, and some obtuse window licker, who isn't fit to chew my gruff nuts, sullied my experience.:devil:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> who isn't fit to chew my gruff nuts


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

What the hell did I do  

My favourite is the mini salesman who tried to tell me the back door on the clubman was there becuase of the filler neck not because BMW didn't care about the UK Market enough to re-tool.

BMW are lucky the MINI drives so well because it is rubbish at anything else.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've walked out of a merc dealer twice, however from selling my Polo I can understand there are a lot of time wasters out there, but you can usually identify these when you speak to them.
> 
> But yes if you had a big V8 on the forecourt you would do everything possible to try and shift it


I learnt that lesson very early on in life you cant judge a book by its cover I have lost count the amount of times I have had some 18 year old dreamer on the forecourt looking at something he could only afford if he won the lottery only for his gran to turn up an hour later and lob her debit card on the table.

Even if they are a time waster and I give them some attention and time helps me pass the time of day and if he ever does save up enough to buy a car I would hope he would remember me that's also happened a few times as well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> My favourite is the mini salesman who tried to tell me the back door on the clubman was there becuase of the filler neck not because BMW didn't care about the UK Market enough to re-tool.
> 
> BMW are lucky the MINI drives so well because it is rubbish at anything else.


I would have loved to have been there...I f***g hate that BMW had the nerve to do that...and I don't understand the people that just go out and buy it anyway.... they are telling BMW they liked to be conned!!!!!

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive only ever bought one car brand new. That was a Ford Escort when I first started working for Ford Motor Co.
Went to a main dealers and the salesman was all over me as soon as I went in. He was very attentive right up until the time when I told him I was using a privilidge voucher (13% employee reduction iirc) Tried to tell me that in that case I couldnt have the "free" years insurance and road tax and so on. 

I asked to speak to the manager who basically told the salesman to wind his neck in.

Got given a date when car was due and received a call telling me to pick it up. When I turned up no'one could find the car. Eventually turned out they had sold it to someone else. Then I had a car that was built for me (so it was already allocated to me while going down the production line).

That was due in the following Tuesday, I turned up only to be told that it hadnt been finished because, in the salesman's words "Those lazy buggers at Halewood have walked out over some row, probably about toilet paper or something" (salesman probably forgot at this time I actually worked for the company) He did not know that I was also a shop steward so I picked up his desk phone and called the Union Convenor at Halewood.

"Are your boys in dispute" 
No,
"have they walked off the line in the last few days" 
No.

I explained to the manager who suspended the salesman there and then.

Two days later the car turned up and I had to reject as as it wasn't finished (missing trim, grit under the paint on the bonnet etc)

I understand that every job has its bad apples but car salesmen seem to fall into 2 groups, 
1. Excellent service and really go the extra mile, or
2. Total ****wits one step up from pond life.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I would have loved to have been there...I f***g hate that BMW had the nerve to do that...and I don't understand the people that just go out and buy it anyway.... they are telling BMW they liked to be conned!!!!!
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


TBH, most do it.

The indicator stalk on the left of the steering wheel, the handbrake and armrest on the wrong side of the central tunnel, The passenger's footwell having more room than the driver's.

Another nice thing is the speed limit being raised to 80MPH for motorways and 20MPH in towns. If you have driven in Europe, you'll know that is 130KHP and 30KPH respectively, in line with Europe.

It just made me angry that BMW tried lying. the others just ignore it. You should have seen the salesman's face when i asked if the fuel tank went across the full width of the car or not.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

we also have off days as well same as everyone else in life, my house has been full of flu this week my 3 year old daughter hasnt slept this week at all up all night coughing crying with ear pains ect very distressing to see your apple of your eye so distressed, so i am a bit tired to and run down to say the least, I had a customer on the phone this morning going off on one as last week his bee sting aerial of the polo roof was stolen he rang me to see if i could source him one yes i can there a couple of quid if that told him not to worry i will post him one out as a freebie sadly with the week i have had i forgot to post it on monday its on the top of my tool box which i havent looked at this week you swear the guys world was going to come to an end as he couldnt listen to the radio for three days to save the arguments i have sent one of my engineers to deliver it to him this afternoon rude man didnt even say thanks !! sometimes you just cant win but not worry keep on smileing


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I would just think that if your business was to sell cars, and with the economy being as bad as it is.... if you get a idiot like me trying to buy a massive 4/5/6 litre V8/V12 car from you...well...you would be trying your best to get it shifted...
> 
> I'm not asking for much really...be there when we agree, let me check the car over, have a drive, and negotiate a price that we are both happy with...... isn't that how you buy cars?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


You are experiencing a thing called the reverse pitch. I would be taking good care of a customer if they want to buy something but then I am a professional salesman and take my job seriously.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> TBH, most do it.
> 
> The indicator stalk on the left of the steering wheel, the handbrake and armrest on the wrong side of the central tunnel, The passenger's footwell having more room than the driver's.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have known about them for years, and can almost see that OK...but to put a door that opens up into traffic and try and pass it off as anything but being lazy is just shocking IMO

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Where in "middle England"? Feel free to stop by and say Hi  Plus it's my birthday tomorrow. You can bring me a present and cake lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

justina3 said:


> I learnt that lesson very early on in life you cant judge a book by its cover I have lost count the amount of times I have had some 18 year old dreamer on the forecourt looking at something he could only afford if he won the lottery only for his gran to turn up an hour later and lob her debit card on the table.
> 
> Even if they are a time waster and I give them some attention and time helps me pass the time of day and if he ever does save up enough to buy a car I would hope he would remember me that's also happened a few times as well.


as a salesman thats nice attitude to have, but it must get frustraiting for you some of the time.

When spending £700 on a cheap car i expect nothing, i just want a bit of tax and some mot and like cuey i'd go for a bigger car if it wasn't for the fact i want something small for the wife to run around in. My current temptation is either a newish fiesta and a V8 Audi A8 or even a Jeep Grand Cherokee, or a cheep Fabia and a reasonable vectra/octavia.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Where in "middle England"? Feel free to stop by and say Hi  Plus it's my birthday tomorrow. You can bring me a present and cake lol





SteveTDCi said:


> My current temptation is either a newish fiesta and a V8 Audi A8 or even a Jeep Grand Cherokee


Sorry Mat, not going now as the seller refuses to get back to me about the car...

It was a cracking Audi A8 4.2 quattro as well.....

Lots of them and the Jeeps about Steve!

:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

No is what I am finding. Mercedes dealers don't seem fussed on selling, might have to stick with BMW as they seem to do anything to get a sale


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Audi preston are a great dealership. they're always polite and attentive, whether you're going for a nosey or getting work done. Great coffee as well. I suppose as in all walks of life, you get some people who work hard at their job and you get some that coast.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Exotica said:


> No is what I am finding. Mercedes dealers don't seem fussed on selling, might have to stick with BMW as they seem to do anything to get a sale


Does that mean your trip north was in vain?!?!?!?!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Those A8's are a proper bargin .... I think i'll have a look later


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Does that mean your trip north was in vain?!?!?!?!


Very much so, it was lost over £500. I didn't want to budge and nor did they but plenty more around just the bloody travelling.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Those A8's are a proper bargin .... I think i'll have a look later


Yeah, got my eye on a V12 7 series too.......must resist though, not exactly good on fuel for trips to London every month... :lol:

:thumb:



Exotica said:


> Very much so, it was lost over £500. I didn't want to budge and nor did they but plenty more around just the bloody travelling.


That is a shame..... as you say though, plenty out there....good luck with the hunt!

:thumb:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

It's an age old issue Cuey, I went through it in the early 90's until I found a bloke who I could deal with. Never bought a car anywhere else since.

Trouble is, 99% of car "salesmen" are only market barrow boys who learned how to put on a suit. So if you find a good one, hang on to his coat tails.

And yes, you're darn right to feel affronted by their ignorance, 'cos that's what it is, ignorance. Are you really gonna let some ignorant moron make a profit from you? Decent customer service is not a privilege Fella, it's a right, especially if they want your business. And there's ALWAYS another car. Unless you're buying a Veyron of course.

Mine is a thoroughly decent bloke, 30 years experience and realistic about the deal. And I'm into heavy metal just like you. Never had an issue that he didn't manage to sort TBH, he even took a car back off me 'cos of reliability issues and he did it BEFORE I asked. Actually told me on the phone, "You ain't having it back. I'll sort out a loaner while we find a replacement" ......proper customer service. That's why I don't go anywhere else.

Dom.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

dsolds said:


> It's an age old issue Cuey, I went through it in the early 90's until I found a bloke who I could deal with. Never bought a car anywhere else since.
> 
> Trouble is, 99% of car "salesmen" are only market barrow boys who learned how to put on a suit. So if you find a good one, hang on to his coat tails.
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Gruff nuts*

Gruffs, nothing personal mate:thumb: by gruff nuts, i mean the unavoidable '' conkers '' one collects in the nether regions:devil:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

You should see the trouble being a woman has on trying to get someone to talk to you at a garage or dealership along with the issue of you're not old enough to test drive the car.

It drives me mad I now stick to buying car's private but I still find people do the same thing you get a couple replies then it's all quiet.

Obviously way too much money if they can afford to loose a sale.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Deano said:


> Audi preston are a great dealership. they're always polite and attentive, whether you're going for a nosey or getting work done. Great coffee as well. I suppose as in all walks of life, you get some people who work hard at their job and you get some that coast.


is that the one near the docks????

I must just look like a scrote then as when I've been in, they must think I was there to rob the place, let alone spend 25k on an a4.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and this is why i think dealerships make or break the experience i walked out of 3/4 dealerships before buying my C30 (yes i liked it before but the dealership experience really sold it to me)...

BMW hmm interesting basically no...
Mini i could of screamed they knew nothing about the car basically not even the servicing i even told them myself having already found the information, they called me 3 months after i bought my Volvo to which the response was get knotted you lost 13k!

My Old dealer that sold fiats as i quite liked the grande 1.9 130bhp mjet...not interested they rang me two months ago ahem...i still know your dealer principle on first name terms and the majority of the service staff  unsurprisingly (it used to be a nissan dealer my mum and nan have no problems even got my mums car checked out within 1/2 hr)... i wont go into why this dealer did not get choosen i will just say they screwed up at the final hurdles.

Most local Alfa dealer looked at the mito...good car everything nice dealer...just something was not right about the car for me...

Rybrooks Chester...Volvo...cups of tea coffee everything, know my sales guy on first name terms occassionally pop in to nose round and social catch up get let in the new models and demo cars have a nose at the jags as well ;P and the wonderful XKR vert  test drove a petrol c30 early on after thinking of volvo and now proud owner but in diesel form and a tiny bit more go 
oh and know the service team and some of the volvo parts team on first name terms ...all in all excellent dealer not the cheapest nor the most expensive but the service is good so i do not mind


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am having the same difficulty, I am looking for a leon for my wife but still waiting on dealers to call me back. It just seems to be that unless you want to sign up to there finance package they cant be arsed. One of my dada friends is a senior salesman with VW and they have been taken off comission based wages and now just get a fixed salary no matter how many cars they sell. So maybe that could be a reason no one can be arsed.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

L4CKL said:


> is that the one near the docks????
> 
> I must just look like a scrote then as when I've been in, they must think I was there to rob the place, let alone spend 25k on an a4.....


yeah mate thats the one. they've always been spot on with me and mines and older A4.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ninja, i bought my new jag from Rybrooks Chester. I found them very good and i loved collecting the car from inside the building and the flowers on delivery etc etc but they tried to screw me on my part ex price when i changed it so didnt deal with them again 

Nice first time but tried to get their own car back a few thousand less than anyone else was offering when it came to changing


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Bought a brand new Mini for the wife from main dealer this year and the service, knowledge, experience was very good, couldn't fault any of it.
Bough a used Evo X for me from a private seller on the South coast, most of the process was one over the phone and by email. No problems whatsoever, viewed the car and it was mint as described. Couldn't fault the seller one bit either.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

When I was doing the rounds for my latest car most dealerships had adequate service. All took me out and showed me around thier second hand stock and answered my questions correctly. One BMW salesman did try to sell me a 320i coupe when I had told him I wanted a 120d though lol.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It makes me laugh when you see a approved used car with the wrong spec on it and you have to tell them to change it.

Styner Group


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Ninja, i bought my new jag from Rybrooks Chester. I found them very good and i loved collecting the car from inside the building and the flowers on delivery etc etc but they tried to screw me on my part ex price when i changed it so didnt deal with them again
> 
> Nice first time but tried to get their own car back a few thousand less than anyone else was offering when it came to changing


Interesting I still have yet to go through that way  but have only dealt with the Volvo side so far  thanks for the heads up though  generally I am impressed one of the better dealers I have been in tbh

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> All comes down to the dealer. We have just bought an Mitsibishi ASX so did the rounds.


Have you got the ASX now, if so how are you finding it?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Shug said:


> Try going into the audi dealer in inverness. Their customer service is stellar.
> Was in there being ignored ('IN A SEC!' was the response I think) and a woman came in. Head salesman goes to her and asks her what she wants. Not 'how can I help you'
> She says she wants an a5 and saw they had a couple 2nd hand ones on their website. (circa £25k I think) At the mention of 2nd hand he loses interest and just says, yeah. She says she liked the silver one outside and the reply was 'thats a customers car' and stares at her.
> She asks where the ones for sale are then and he waves his hand vaguely and says 'over there somewhere' and walks off. She thinks for a second and says to me, I guess I'm not getting an audi then. I told her about the bmw dealer just down the road. She thanks me and leaves, as do I.
> So, he succesfully pissed off 2 people and lost sales. How that dealer is still in business with an attitude like that I don't know.


They have too much to deal with probably so inevitable some people have to get let down, in a ideal world it would never happen but it does.

If it was their own business, I'm sure they would manage to be a bit more polite


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

MCZ2047 said:


> I am having the same difficulty, I am looking for a leon for my wife but still waiting on dealers to call me back. It just seems to be that unless you want to sign up to there finance package they cant be arsed. One of my dada friends is a senior salesman with VW and they have been taken off comission based wages and now just get a fixed salary no matter how many cars they sell. So maybe that could be a reason no one can be arsed.


Try Steve Ronson at RM Fisher, they are in Lancashire just outside blackpool. Really helpful and they even registered the car in my name before i'd seen or driven it, he was confident i'd like the car and was prepared to take the risk that i would buy it or risk another owner on the V5.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Before I bought the new Z4 (collect it wednesday !!!) I trawled BMW AUC to look for pre reg models.

There were 3 I fancied, one with stockport BMW, red, very nice, one with Lloyd Blackpool, Space Grey, very nice and one at Preston BMW.

Spoke o the guy at Stockport, said it was a very nice car but was prices 6k more than the others on BMW AUC which all had the same spec, were all auto and all pre reg 2.3's so why was it so expensive. He told me he'd price match against cars with similar spec.

Spoke to the guy at Preston BMW. He sounded desparate for a sale. Even phoned me back twice in 24 hours to ask if I'll come and have a look at the car. So, went and had a look after work.

He was on a break when I arrived so had to wait a couple of minutes for him. Took me to have a look at the car, sat in it himself and made no move to let me sit in it.

So I said BM had flooded the market with these outgoing 2.3's and would be looking to pay less than the sticker price. His reply was 'well this car isnt being reduced any further and I've already had interest in it.'

Yes, I said, that was me who you virtually pleaded with to come and have a look, remember?

Didnt get to look at the space grey as I got to thinking I could get the 2012 MY for virtually the same price with my spec and less road tax.

So, went back to the dealer where I got the E93 from. Eventually battered them down and my px up so did the deal but, it does make you think that some dealers, not all, just dont want to do business.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Try Steve Ronson at RM Fisher, they are in Lancashire just outside blackpool. Really helpful and they even registered the car in my name before i'd seen or driven it, he was confident i'd like the car and was prepared to take the risk that i would buy it or risk another owner on the V5.


Think you mean Lancaster?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

centenary said:


> Think you mean Lancaster?


yep you're right


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

A few years ago, I went into Marshalls Nissan in Cambridge with my dearly departed mum. She wanted a quashqi.. So we hung around for about 10 mins being totally ignored. Finally asked a salesman and he said he was far to busy and strolled of, so I looked at mum, she said let's go, so very loudly I commented that we wernt spending 20k with them and would go else where. They tried to stop us on the way out, and got told where to go. We went to Honda, totally different kettle of fish, so she had a civic.. The service was so good, when she passed away a couple of years later, I took the car back to the dealer, they bought it back at just slightly less than forcourt price...
I went back to the Nissan dealer this year, to look at the quasqui again,this time for me. I needed a new company car, and can nominate the dealer, so I started to talk to a sales man, and asked if I could go for a test drive. They refused because it's for a company car. So I left and it was ordered of a different company.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Marshalls are a bloody joke.

I bought a car from them and the guy was barely helpful. I knew what i wanted and what i was going to pay. It was more hassle than the guy wanted just to give it to me. I beat him down eventually but the aftersales were just bloody awful.

It doesn't matter if it's Cambridge or Peterborough either.

Peterborough Volvo;

Me: I do 20000 miles a year
SM: You'll be needing it serviced every 8000 miles then.
Me: Why?
SM: You'll wear the oil out faster

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

You'll understand the feeling of disappointment as you pull up to a forecourt and see 'Marshall' above the door. I actually go out of my way to avoid them.


----------



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

I am currently searching for my next car, but won't be changing to the new year. I'm only 21 and have always bought my cars for cash, partly because I cant stand finance, and party because beign at uni I like to know exactly what its costing me. I have saved hard and even with a bad price for my golf through a private sale I am confident i will have the cash to purchase either a c-class sport or a new shape A4 (08->), both auto. The reason behind choosing these two cars is that I love the look of the merc and have a friend who kindly gave me a drive in his, and its the same story with the audi. 

After crunching the numbers on exactly how much I wished to spend I began the search for either car. finally narrowed it down to one of each that I wanted to take a look at. Both were 09 with around 40k miles and in and around £16k. After contacting the dealers in question I arranged an appointment to view both cars. So myself and my brother who is 32 went to look at both on the same night, making an overall roundtrip of 83 miles, so not exactly a 10min journey. As my brother runs his own business he had a few deliveries and collections to make on the road to these garages, therefore we took his van (2010 Renault Trafic Sport so not exactly an old banger). 

When we arrived at the first garage to take a look at the merc we could not even get a sales rep to look at us, and when we enquired about looking at the car the sales man had to be pushed to even get out of his chair. When we eventually got the keys and got a proper look around the car we asked about taking it for a test drive and we were told as long as the sales rep went with us it would be no problem. We had not disclosed who the car was for and the minute I took hold of the keys and headed for the drivers seat the sales guy starts to shout what are you doing? I replied with taking it for a test drive as I want to buy it. Then we got the you are not insured by our traders policy due to your age etc. However, i am named under my brother's fleet insurance policy and they will insure me in his Volvo XC90 R-design jeep, so we asked if we could prove our insurance policy could cover me would I be eligable for a test drive, and were told no. This is when we promptly left annoucing that they must be loaded if they could turn away £16k cash.

Finally, when we arrived to look at the audi the sales rep would not take us seriously as we were driving a van and not some flash car. Although he was a lot more helpful and could answer all our questions honestly he just had an attitude we could not help but notice. When we asked about the best deal available on the car he invited us in, and plyed us with tea, coffee, biscuits, the works. He proceeded to ask all the necessary questions, was I trading in my old car etc. (which I never intended to do) As soon as we had haggled on the price and come to an agrrement he asked how much finance I would require. When we told him I would be paying cash he lost interest and started faffing aout not being able to handle that much cash etc. I then asked word a banker's draft be acceptable, and he just looked at me with a blank expression. Although my mind was set on an A4 now I nudged my brother we got up and left telling them if they did not want the busineess we would find someone else. Think the sales man was in a fowl mood at not making any commision on selling finance.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Deano said:


> not just you mate. We where looking at a new Kia for the wife (yeah thats right, I said it) and the sales people were just sitting round chatting. I eventually went over and asked and was told they were all on a break! I just said "hyundai it is then!" and walked out with 4 salesman chasing after me. I told them they'd blown it and walked out.


I think if more people did that more often things would be better for the car buying public although I don't believe these incidents are in any way rare !

When I first looked at the Focus I had driven a fair way and after having a very good look round the car one of the sales chaps came out and I was immediately put off by his attitude but as the car was the best one I'd looked at and exactly what I was looking for I decided to stick with it !

We went inside the showroom and I asked if I could see all of the documentation that came with the car, the reply I got was :-

"The car is genuine, we are a large respectable dealer and we wouldn't miss sale a car or be dishonest about it"

I explained to him that I wasn't suggesting anything of the sort but would like to see all of the documentation relating to the car. He got up and came back with just the service book, put it on the desk and after I had looked through it he put his feet up on the desk and said "So are you interested in the car or not !"

I said "Not", got up and walked out !

As we were walking back to our car one of the other sales men walked up to me and apologised profusely for his colleague's attitude. He offered me his card and explained that if I later decided to reconsider he would be very happy to help me in any way he could.

A few days later after looking for others I decided to phone back about the car and dealt with the chap who I spoke with on the way out. They still had it so I went back and while being watched by the first bloke closed the deal and then explained to the sales manager what had happened and why. I told him in detail why I wouldn't buy a news paper from the first guy but was very happy to deal with the second.

I didn't enjoy sticking the boot into one bloke and praising another while they were both listening but I believe in being honest about the service I receive weather that be good or bad !



The Cueball said:


> Are people NOT wanting to sell cars!?!?


In a nut shell, you could be forgiven for thinking they don't and in the current climate I find that staggering


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Main dealers, try private sales on ebay:wall:
Just done a three hour round trip to buy a winter wreck 4 x 4 vitara. Before we set off I asked the seller if it drove okay in all modes, "lurvlee to drive" Asked him if it smoked or did it use/leak any oil or fluids, "nope, its sweet"
Drove it for one minute wouldnt go in 4h, outer cv joints are fooked and making some terrible noises. Pulls the engine dipstick out and its bone dry, no wonder its not leaking, its already all gone:wall:
Fooked off with people selling cars!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I had that when I looked at a Focus before buying the one I have now ! On the phone I asked the guy if had any accident damage repair work carried out ?

His reply was a confident "No"

So off we toddle from Bristol to Heathrow only to find it had been hit more times than Audly Harrison !

You can imagine how I felt when the guy came back out of the house and said 

"What do you think"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Its me I am one step a head of you :devil:

Been to all the dealerships and said dont let this man buy/test drive a car

All so put out a advert online


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Had faxed details of what I wanted to 6 BMW dealers on my last car a few years back and only two replyed and when I went into one of them with the car to get service they ask why I did not buy it from them lol customer service in some area,s is dead


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thing that got me when looking last year was the number I looked at online and when I got to the dealers the cars weren't available(even after ringing to check!)several told me the car was at another dealers and would be brought over if I paid a fee!!. One I went to see at Ford in Chester was eventually found after lots of searching around the back it was been used by a salesman. Not a problem I thought a perk of the job, well oh my god what a state it was in, it was filthy outside and when they opened it the inside looked like a couple of toddlers had just had lunch in there, our labrador would have had a field day with all the crumbs and bits of food everywhere. The back was no better the back seats were down and there was a mountain bike in there with half of the Cheshire countryside lying alongside! The saleswoman had the nerve to say ignore the mess it will be cleaned. Needless to say I was out of there like a shot.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have just seen a 11,500 pound used car on Evans halshaw website with rips in the seat . Don't they sort these before taking photos?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Exotica said:


> I have just seen a 11,500 pound used car on Evans halshaw website with rips in the seat . Don't they sort these before taking photos?


Just had an invite from Evans Halshaw in Wrexham offering me a new car for no more than I pay for mine now(exclusive offer!!). They'll give me £50 if they can't match my monthly payment now. Not hard really is it? There you go sir we can get you a new car for £100 less per month than you pay now, what they'll forget to mention is it'll be for 3years longer than my present loan!!!Thinking of going just for tea and biscuits!!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Exotica said:


> I have just seen a 11,500 pound used car on Evans halshaw website with rips in the seat . Don't they sort these before taking photos?


Tesco are the same - after the RAC inspect it and post details/photos of (minor) damage, they don't repair, it just gets sold in that condition.

I'm in the market for a new car but have been really surprised at the attitude of salespeople - I tried being extra polite thinking it was just me, but seeing this thread has made me feel better!

Getting a test drive at Honda was like drawing blood from stone, decided not to bother after a couple of requests, they clearly don't need the business. :wall:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe we are too picky but I wouldnt expect ripped seats.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Exotica said:


> I have just seen a 11,500 pound used car on Evans halshaw website with rips in the seat . Don't they sort these before taking photos?


We went to look at a black freelander at Evans Halshaw in Nottingham in October. I had spoken to him several times over the phone and he had promised me that it was 'spot on, not a mark on it, immaculate'.
When we got there the front wing was matt black, not metallic and the paintwork was swirled to hell and also had buffer trails. He said that he hadnt noticed the matt wing but then said he remember, it had a smart repair and their valeter would 'buff' the paintwork.

I was so disappointed (well gutted when i saw it) and i said i wanted my deposit back. We got our money and left. An afternoon wasted as it wasn't local.
He rang me the week after to say if he reduces it by £500, would i buy it. I said no thanks.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

PG Monkey said:


> Tesco are the same - after the RAC inspect it and post details/photos of (minor) damage, they don't repair, it just gets sold in that condition.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car but have been really surprised at the attitude of salespeople - I tried being extra polite thinking it was just me, but seeing this thread has made me feel better!
> 
> Getting a test drive at Honda was like drawing blood from stone, decided not to bother after a couple of requests, they clearly don't need the business. :wall:


Surprised to hear some of the comments regarding test drives, what hurdles did you face exactly?

Which car are you in the market for


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Vauxhall were very good, salesman jumped on me as soon as I started looking around a GTC outside, next thing I know I was sat in the showroom with a coffee, then a test drive, then I was in the finance office. All within an hour.

Test drive could have been better though, took me through a housing estate littered with huge speed humps....really fun


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The only good one i've had was Honda in Sussex. Really relaxed and had a test drive on my own in a CTR . He just gave me the keys and was in it for an hour.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well another wasted day yesterday....travelled through to Edinburgh to see a "minted" car.... 

4 destroyed wheels, 
front and rear bumper scaped to h£ll
dents in 3 doors
rust bubbles on the fuel cap

honestly....the guy should have had a guide dog... his reply to me was... well what do you expect for a used car... he found out when I marched him over to the XKR :wall::wall::wall:

and onto the day...early start......600 miles round trip :doublesho:doublesho

finally got one 

not perfect, quite dirty...but nothing I can't fix with a weekend and my detailing kit...

Xmas has came early!! :lol: (well it will when I pick her up next week)

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Well done, what have you added to the fleet this time


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

secret


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I bet it has at least 6 cylinders


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done , I have another trek tomorrow.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

come on cueball spill


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I bet it has at least 6 cylinders


V8

:thumb:



Exotica said:


> Well done , I have another trek tomorrow.


another Merc?!? good luck with this one!!

:thumb:



tom-coupe said:


> come on cueball spill


soon enough mate....soon enough!

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Cueball is such a tease! :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Cueball is such a tease! :wave:


You know I can't resist you Sarah...:argie::argie::argie:

well I have joined the boring side... Boooooo...... I needed a car to hit the motorways with, all it has to be is comfy, and (hopefully) reliable...so who does that better than the Germans... Already done the BMW's so...even after my rant at the general [email protected] and lack of soul in their cars..I went for a Audi...










We'll see how I get on with it....

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice very nice


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cueball - did you buy the Audi from a small trader (Barry Johnston) in the Midlands - the background looks familiar?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Cueball - did you buy the Audi from a small trader (Barry Johnston) in the Midlands - the background looks familiar?


Nope.....small trader just outside Birmingham...

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cardinal Car Sales?

I nearly bought that very car last week but decided I was not brave enogh for the interior - lovely car, in fact all of his stock is good, was also tempted by the 944 he had in stock


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

S8 ?? Very nice, I've been looking at the next model on, but only the 3.7 there is a 4.0 tdi near me but the mileage would be a touch high @ 120k


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Cardinal Car Sales?
> 
> I nearly bought that very car last week but decided I was not brave enogh for the interior - lovely car, in fact all of his stock is good, was also tempted by the 944 he had in stock


:lol::lol:

Are you looking through all the for sale ads or something?!?! 

He had a couple of nice 944's

Did you see the M3 as well.... I sooo wanted to give that a good clean 

So, is this where you PM me with a list of things wrong with the car/person selling it!?!?!? 

:lol:



SteveTDCi said:


> S8 ?? Very nice, I've been looking at the next model on, but only the 3.7 there is a 4.0 tdi near me but the mileage would be a touch high @ 120k


'tis indeed mate.... been looking at few...and this just caught me eye.... not sure mileage is an issue as long as they are looked after......

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cueball - I originally went to look at the M3 but just did not feel the love for it - he struck me as being a decent bloke who was concentrating on selling very straight cars that are a little more niche than normal.

I loved the Audi but the OH would have gone ballistic when she opened the door - I like it but its definitely an opinion divider - certainly cannot accuse the original purchaser of being conservative


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Cueball - I originally went to look at the M3 but just did not feel the love for it - he struck me as being a decent bloke who was concentrating on selling very straight cars that are a little more niche than normal.
> 
> I loved the Audi but the OH would have gone ballistic when she opened the door - I like it but its definitely an opinion divider - certainly cannot accuse the original purchaser of being conservative


He said sorry to me because it wasn't clean.... I said it's OK as I can do it myself... he then took a look at the jag...and said that he wasn't so bothered about it now as he could not do a good job like me...:lol:

I liked the guy, spent 1/2 hour on the phone on Sat, and about an hour on Sunday just talking about cars with him....

This one is called the final edition, where they allowed people to go a bit nuts with the colurs (red, purple, blue, etc) - I'm sure you know that already, but others may not...

Got the org invoice with the for over 60k... :lol:

I do like the "colour clash", but I think it actually works very well...

It will be much nicer after a wee clean up by yours truely mind you!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice Cuey


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

What colour is the interior? Is that a red steering wheel? :wave:

Go on, give us a flash


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice , get those detailed photo's up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> What colour is the interior? Is that a red steering wheel? :wave:
> 
> Go on, give us a flash


It's more of an oxblood in real life...I think the flash made it a bit brighter!










:thumb:



Exotica said:


> Nice , get those detailed photo's up.


ASAP buddy!!

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

ooo i love it :argie:


(ta for the pics)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice, i like that too, Audi red always looks a little too bright by camera but in real life dulls down a bit


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Porn star red, nice


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

This interior is perfect for a MILF video


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not giving the pair of you lifts anywhere!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

What's MILF?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SarahAnn said:


> What's MILF?


:lol::lol:

Not something an innocent lady should ever know about


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> What's MILF?


Lots of things Sarah:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

oh ok


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its possible you could be one Sarah


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross said:


> Its possible you could be one Sarah


Is that good or bad? Would you want a milf?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a good thing....If your offering then yes:lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course , look at Nigella Lawson.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Of course , look at Nigella Lawson.


I can look at Nigella but don't know what i'm looking for. They are talking about milf but i don't know what milf is


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try urban dictionary Sarah....


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Google is your friend as not in the Gents area


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I can look at Nigella but don't know what i'm looking for. They are talking about milf but i don't know what milf is


it stands for Mothers I'd Like (to) F**k

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes thank you Cuey. Nobody else was going to tell me.

I just googled it 

Ive embarrassed myself 

I should have googled doh


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wowzers CB. Would you look at those seats. You're going to be heading down to London in style:


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember a post (not sure if it was on here or TalkFord) about someone going to look at a "mint" car.
Then pulling a paint thickness guage out and discovering the now blindingly obvious crash damage. Also plugging in a diagnostic and checking out the fault codes.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> I remember a post (not sure if it was on here or TalkFord) about someone going to look at a "mint" car.
> Then pulling a paint thickness guage out and discovering the now blindingly obvious crash damage. Also plugging in a diagnostic and checking out the fault codes.


done that loads of times... I even drew the outline of the respray for the BMW garage manager... :wall::wall::wall::wall:

they weren't very happy with that.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, but that's what you call a bright interior!


----------

